# Hello



## Consuela327 (Aug 14, 2014)

Finally decided to join after being a long time lurker. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## PETTITEJ (Aug 15, 2014)

WELCOME !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## dnowoslawska (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## ninaakabrattwin (Aug 17, 2014)

WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 24, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Welcome to Specktra!


Thanks!


----------



## michelemac (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## love92 (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## khandy77 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi! This is my first time too and my first post. I have been using this site for a very long time never posted. Now I can actually join in the conversation


----------



## Ellee90 (Aug 29, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 30, 2014)

michelemac said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 30, 2014)

love92 said:


> Welcome.


Thanks!


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 30, 2014)

khandy77 said:


> Hi! This is my first time too and my first post. I have been using this site for a very long time never posted. Now I can actually join in the conversation


Thanks and welcome to you as well!


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ellee90 said:


> Welcome!


Thanks!


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 13, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Consuela327 (Sep 21, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Welcome!


Thanks!


----------

